# New Table Vs Incra Jig



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, as some of you may know I just bought a Rockler Router table with the Mast-R-Lift II router lift. I am a little disappointed by the fact that my original Incra jig will only make joints that are about 5 inches wide. I can not make anything much wider than that as the table appears to be too small. That is, I can not set the jig back far enough from the bit to utilize the full width of the jig. I was hoping to make box joints and dove tail joints for boxes that were ~7 inches wide. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to overcome this problem. Should I A: just be happy with what I have and accept its limitations, B: Attempted to make a jig that ties into the table top and extends it a foot or so to the rear. C: Use the tablesaw or other means to make box joints. D: Your suggestion here.

Thanks everyone,

Jim M. in Peoria


----------



## suds (Aug 25, 2008)

I realize you have already purchased the table but I solved the problem by mounting a router between two Festool Mft table tops. I found a original Incra jig on CL and it looks like it is going to be a very sweet setup. There's a article on how to set it up. The two mft tops are not prohibitively expensive like the whole table. Here's the article
title. This forum won't allow me to post links yet. I believe the table tops for the 1080 are $135. Lots of other uses for the top also. 

The article is under Jerry Work, Installing a Router on a Festool Multi-Function Table -
The Easy Way!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jim,
I use an Incra LS-17 on my table. Table is 32" wide x 24" deep. I built a cantilevered extension off the back side (12" or 14", can't recall at the moment) that i mount the positioner to. Looking at your table, what if you simply turned your mounting board the other direction and clamped it to the table--would that provide enough travel for your purpose? If you wanted a repeatable location, a pair of t-bolts through the existing table slots and 1/4" holes in the mounting board would put it close every time.

Remember--since it's a router, the fence does not need to be parallel to the table. It only need to reference the center of the bit. So...even a pair of cam clamps holding the mounting board to a corner of the table could work. To make that idea clearer, look at some of Incra's notes on using any of their jigs on a Drill Press--same thing applies (generally) to a router bit..

Hope that helps.

earl


----------



## Seldonman (Jul 30, 2013)

Suds, thank you for your comment but Earl wins the prize this time! Yes, mounting it side ways does the trick. I will cut the width of the mounting board to match my tables width and use clamps. Was hoping to be able to use the T-Slot as I just bought the t-bolts and knobs but alas, the best laid plans of mice and woodworkers...

Thanks again router friends for a quick solution to this problem


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I would just sell it and get a table suited for your Incra set up.

Something like this would be a better, long term, solution.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Seldonman said:


> Suds, thank you for your comment but Earl wins the prize this time! Yes, mounting it side ways does the trick. I will cut the width of the mounting board to match my tables width and use clamps. Was hoping to be able to use the T-Slot as I just bought the t-bolts and knobs but alas, the best laid plans of mice and woodworkers...
> 
> Thanks again router friends for a quick solution to this problem


You probably don't even have to cut the mount since in that position for box joints you'll not be sliding long stock all the way through (assuming the stock is vertical as it passes the bit. An alternative to clamps would be to do two slots in the mounting board parallel to the jig travel, probably both on the same side of the jig (you're just fixing it in place--no need for symmetry). Then use your table slot to anchor. That would leave the ability to use the same mounting board in both locations--wide and narrow. 

earl


----------

